# Used Porter Cable 6902



## bigeee69 (Sep 28, 2009)

I just bought a Porter Cable 6902 Router at an auction. Just wondering if anyone has this particular model and have had any problems and how they like it.

It is missing a few things and was wondering where the best place would be to get these. I need the baseplate? I guess you call it. The black plastic base with holes in it and the screws to mount it?? And the wrenches were not with it also. I cleaned it up and it seems to run good. When it is off and i turn it by hand i can hear a small high pitched sqeal. Maybe a bearing? 

I got it for $70.00. I didn't think it was too bad. I've heard a lot of good things about PC anyways.

thanks for any replies


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Emmett, and welcome! I don't now the retail price, but it sounds a little high considering what is missing. Might find something on E-bay, or check all bargains on other forums. I wish you well in filling out the parts. Thanks. Location also makes prices a little different.


----------



## Jeffry (Sep 23, 2009)

try the PC web site and type in model number.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Emmett

The black base plate you can get from Rockler outlet,the wrenches you can get from the service center outlet the plate also...if you are going to mount the router in the table I suggest you get the wrenches from the site below.(off set type) 
Router Accessories

===========





bigeee69 said:


> I just bought a Porter Cable 6902 Router at an auction. Just wondering if anyone has this particular model and have had any problems and how they like it.
> 
> It is missing a few things and was wondering where the best place would be to get these. I need the baseplate? I guess you call it. The black plastic base with holes in it and the screws to mount it?? And the wrenches were not with it also. I cleaned it up and it seems to run good. When it is off and i turn it by hand i can hear a small high pitched sqeal. Maybe a bearing?
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

1-1/8 wrenches work just fine.


----------



## bigeee69 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

I have been reading up more and I think I might look into some of the clear base plates offered by Rockler. People are saying that the standard base is too small anyways and doesn't fit some bits.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bigeee69 said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.
> 
> I have been reading up more and I think I might look into some of the clear base plates offered by Rockler. People are saying that the standard base is too small anyways and doesn't fit some bits.


Hi Emmett, welcome aboard.
If you are going to be replacing the baseplate anyway, you may want to investigate the Milescraft base, available at Amazon. For around $20 it will come with guide bushings also.
Good Luck


----------

